# hunting light over a beaver dam?



## DrifterBob (Aug 29, 2010)

Howdy. I got a problem with the beavers turning my creeks into swamps! I have found that by going in at about 7:00 pm and tearing out a big hole in the dam, I can pop off the beavers as they swim in to investigate up until about 9:00pm when it just gets too dark to see. I want to rig up a 12 volt hunting light to shine over the dam, I want to use a switch for off and on and one voltage control for limiting how bright to make the light shine. 

Any suggestions on how to set up this kind of rigging/type of lights/placement? I have a depredation permit. I also thought of using just a clip on the end of  my 223 barrell and a small LED type flashlight. I tried holding the flashlight in my hand last night and one beaver actually did swim right towards the light. It wasn't frightened by the LED white light at all. I was told by someone else that the light would actually draw them in as well.

Any help/suggestions greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## 027181 (Aug 29, 2010)

they make spotlights that attach to rifle scopes specifically for varmint hunting


----------



## Migraman (Aug 29, 2010)

Since your shooting area is "fixed" - in other words, you are tearing aout a known part of the dam so your iwll be killing the beaver in the same exact spot - I would rig a spotlight - like an outdoor work lamp so it shines on the exact spot the beaver show up at.  Then, set up somewhere beyond the light.  The only question is getting power to the light. If you could find one that ran off of 12 volt, you could set the light up during the day and then come back at dark.  Just an idea.


----------



## 027181 (Aug 29, 2010)

any light bulb can run of 12v  if your gonna go that route just get a flood light mount it to a tree put battery cable leads on a extension cord or any wire you can get, have fun carrying the battery out to the feild


----------



## injun joe (Aug 30, 2010)

We did one with a 12 v car battery and a headlight off a VW. It worked good but it got HOT. We operated it with alligator clips for a switch. We also made one over a coyote bait set with a motion sensor off of a security light. Stationed it aimed toward the bait and it worked very well. When the light came on, you had a couple of seconds to determine what was at the set and shoot. You can usually take beavers around the first hour after daylight also.


----------



## LawnStalker (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know the reg's on this one, but are beavers protected as furbearering animals- ie is it legal to "pop" em under lights and after sundown?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 30, 2010)

LawnStalker said:


> I don't know the reg's on this one, but are beavers protected as furbearering animals- ie is it legal to "pop" em under lights and after sundown?



The guy is in South Carolina and I have no idea what the laws are there or whether they are considered furbearers.
Sounds as if he has that covered though because he has a depradation permit. Here in Georgia, they are considered a nuisance animal and may be trapped or shot at any time of the year and any time of the day with or without lights.


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 30, 2010)

get a 12 volt bulb from a camper supply and put it in a cheap clamp on light reflector(5bucks @ wallys). This will light a surprisingly big area and run off of a lawn mower/feeder/motorcycle battery for several hours. Might be easier to carry.


----------



## packrat (Aug 30, 2010)

*yep*



Coastie said:


> The guy is in South Carolina and I have no idea what the laws are there or whether they are considered furbearers.
> Sounds as if he has that covered though because he has a depradation permit. Here in Georgia, they are considered a nuisance animal and may be trapped or shot at any time of the year and any time of the day with or without lights.



That's the rules I've been playing by.


----------

